# Double skillet now available



## bazzybabes (Aug 11, 2016)

After looking on OurTour website:

Double Skillet! An Oven When You Have No Oven

there was a post only yesterday leading to:

Welcome to the Double Skillet Pan Company

I have ordered one this morning and if you order before end of August, you will get included a free heat diffuser.

Total cost including p&p is £48.70.

Hope it's as good as the original!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like someone else has started manufacturing them. Great product (had one for years)  and i think i would buy a smaller one if they start making them. 
just had a look at the old website and it appears that the 8" pan is the smaller one . The large pan is 9 1/2" which makes it a bit tight to get a kettle on at the same time :lol-053:


----------



## witzend (Aug 11, 2016)

bazzybabes said:


> Hope it's as good as the original!



I'd hope it was better quality I never felt that the original was of good quality or value for money. But having said that a useful thing to have and ours has had a lot of use. There is an alternative which we also have bought for 27 euro in Carrefour Spain and of much higher quality but no removable handles.


----------



## maingate (Aug 11, 2016)

It is probably the same product made by the original manfacturers. The Company was suspended a couple of years ago when one of the two Lady owners died. The other one promised to resume trading at some point in the future. I expect that is what has happened (especially as they still offer a free diffuser, which we got when buying a DS at Lincoln Show some years ago)


----------



## k3nnyj (Aug 11, 2016)

Can anybody kindly give me a rough idea as to cooking times for say chicken, beef etc. Any good recipes? Saw somewhere the book not so good. Say joint of beef in skillet would i put water in or stock or dry, cant find proper info, all say wouldnt be without it but nobody goes into method.
Thanks
Kenny


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 20, 2016)

whats wrong with a Spanish omelette pan, will do exactly the same.


----------



## Caz (Aug 20, 2016)

Like this? Ibili Venus Spanish Omelette Frying Pan 24 Cm. Home - Buy frying pan online Wellindal


----------



## Telstar (Aug 20, 2016)

*Another similar product*

This product was mentioned to me on Friday at work.  Comes in two sizes.

'DEEP FILL' SANDWICH TOASTER XL

Loads of suggestions on YouTube for cooking.

Jon


----------



## silverweed (Aug 20, 2016)

So how does this product work as opposed to a pan with a lid on it?


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 20, 2016)

you can simply turn it upside down unlike a pot with the lid on! we bought one years ago in Fuengirola and still use it, althoughit could do with being thrown away lol. I will treat the wife to a new better one ,  this October in Benidorm


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 21, 2016)

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/redirect-to/?redirect=http://www.thedoubleskilletpancompany.com/

A gentleman asked about the possible support he would get, if he started to make double skillets available again, on MHFun last year.

There has been a long running thread and he produced some samples which seemed to some to be better quality than the original double skillet.  There were some comments about the non stick coating on the original and he claimed the new coating would be better wearing.   The last time I looked at the thread he was starting limited production.  He was taking pre production orders through that site, now it looks like he as opened up the market.

So it is not the original company or manufacturer producing these but a new one, who is a motorhomer.   A brand new product improving on the original design.

I have no connection with this company, but we have used and were very pleased with the old double skillet which is still going after 6 years of full timing.


----------



## DnK (Aug 21, 2016)

*Got one now*



bazzybabes said:


> After looking on OurTour website:
> 
> Double Skillet! An Oven When You Have No Oven
> 
> ...



We've been looking for one for ages since reading that same blog and initially have been getting by with the Spanish omelette pan version. We got one of these now and it's way better quality and is much deeper so will give us much more flexibility in our cooking. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 21, 2016)

I wonder if they will be at any shows? Has the original lady has anything to say about this,as in the past she has been very quiet,to the point of wondering if she has given up completely? She was reluctant to reveal the manufacturers of the original unit,they may have given up also.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 21, 2016)

I wonder if they will be at any shows? Has the original lady has anything to say about this,as in the past she has been very quiet,to the point of wondering if she has given up completely? She was reluctant to reveal the manufacturers of the original unit,they may have given up as well.


----------



## leonf (Jan 10, 2017)

*Double Skillet*

Hi 
I am the new manufacturer of the Double Skillet they can be ordered from here Welcome to the Double Skillet Pan Company Thanks


----------



## bazzybabes (Jan 13, 2017)

leonf said:


> Hi
> I am the new manufacturer of the Double Skillet they can be ordered from here Welcome to the Double Skillet Pan Company Thanks



Hi leonf.

I wish to thank you for the new handles I received yesterday for my double skillet, replacing the original ones which were deemed to be inferior.

There was a lot of chat on MHFun regarding these.

Thank you very much for super service.

Barry


----------



## Debs (Jan 13, 2017)

Just ordered one of these, hope it works as good as some of my friends say it does.


----------



## carol (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone actually cooked a whole chicken in one?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 13, 2017)

*An Alternative Perhaps?*

Even though we have a fitted oven in the van we use a ceramic non stick frying pan with a lid for warming things up.It's mainly used for heating food up and not cooking full chickens.It will heat up anything from pasties,oven chips to baked potatoes(wrapped in foil and cooked slowly),it will also do a delicious full english breakfast of course.

We find that using the oven for long periods produces a lot of residual heat which can be stifling within the confines of a motorhome during the summer months.On longer breaks and in decent weather we sometimes have an air awning erected with a 2 burner hob outside connected to an external BBQ point and do all the cooking outside.This keeps the motorhome a lot cooler.


----------



## daisymini (Jan 14, 2017)

Can some of you experienced skillet users put up some recipes and cooking methods please.  
I bought one last year but have only used it once not sure what to do with it.
I cooked a small joint of pork in it with stuffing...not advisable to put the stuffing in as that just ended up a sloppy mess with all the liquid, but the pork was Ok &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## carol (Jan 14, 2017)

daisymini said:


> Can some of you experienced skillet users put up some recipes and cooking methods please.
> I bought one last year but have only used it once not sure what to do with it.
> I cooked a small joint of pork in it with stuffing...not advisable to put the stuffing in as that just ended up a sloppy mess with all the liquid, but the pork was Ok ��



Was it any different to just cooking in any pan? I've got an old one, hardly used it though I did successfully warm a French pizza thing in it, ie all the cheese on top was melted.


----------



## Caz (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't really get what these can do that my frying pan with a lid can't. I know you can flip it over and supposedly cook a whole chicken - but I don't cook whole chickens, and why would I want to flip it over when I can just flip the food inside over?

People are raving about Ridge Monkeys too - but again I can't see any advantage.

Please can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Robmac (Jan 14, 2017)

Caz said:


> I don't really get what these can do that my frying pan with a lid can't. I know you can flip it over and supposedly cook a whole chicken - but I don't cook whole chickens, and why would I want to flip it over when I can just flip the food inside over?
> 
> People are raving about Ridge Monkeys too - but again I can't see any advantage.
> 
> Please can someone enlighten me?



I know what you mean Caz.

I do like the Ridge Monkeys though. Nice way of cooking in an open fire and keeping your food relatively clean.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 14, 2017)

Agree with Rob that the ridge monkey is a better way of cooking things on an open fire but I am also a fan of the pressure cooker but like you Caz in a van cooking for one person keep it simple.


----------



## walpeter (Jan 14, 2017)

I bought one these earlier this year and it's brilliant. Much more sturdy than the aluminium skillet which I also have but the nasty non-stick stuff comes off. These are ceramic coated which is very tough. We used it as an oven to cook Lidl flans etc. (it does not come with a glass lid but we use the one from our old skillet which fits perfectly).

Turning Frying Pan Set with Ceramic Coating, 3 piece at Westfalia Mail Order - UK


----------



## carol (Jan 14, 2017)

walpeter said:


> I bought one these earlier this year and it's brilliant. Much more sturdy than the aluminium skillet which I also have but the nasty non-stick stuff comes off. These are ceramic coated which is very tough. We used it as an oven to cook Lidl flans etc. (it does not come with a glass lid but we use the one from our old skillet which fits perfectly).
> 
> Turning Frying Pan Set with Ceramic Coating, 3 piece at Westfalia Mail Order - UK



That looks great. The only advantage of the old skillet for me is that the handles come off, making it easier to store. I only have a little camper. Otherwise I'd definitely go fo this.


----------



## Sean Kerr (Jun 3, 2017)

leonf said:


> Hi
> I am the new manufacturer of the Double Skillet they can be ordered from here Welcome to the Double Skillet Pan Company Thanks


Do you offer the heat diffuser with the pans?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2017)

Caz said:


> Like this? Ibili Venus Spanish Omelette Frying Pan 24 Cm. Home - Buy frying pan online Wellindal


We bought one of those in Lidl in Germany in 2011, it is still in use and as good as new, it was €5


----------



## carol (Jun 3, 2017)

walpeter said:


> I bought one these earlier this year and it's brilliant. Much more sturdy than the aluminium skillet which I also have but the nasty non-stick stuff comes off. These are ceramic coated which is very tough. We used it as an oven to cook Lidl flans etc. (it does not come with a glass lid but we use the one from our old skillet which fits perfectly).
> 
> Turning Frying Pan Set with Ceramic Coating, 3 piece at Westfalia Mail Order - UK



Was interested in looking at this but seems they're not available now.


----------

